# The copying of designs discussion (Taptes vs Jeda)



## SoFlaModel3

JimmT said:


> I've wanted the Jeda USB hub but the price is too high for what it is. Then I saw that Taptes has their USB hub for only $24.99 with free shipping. Ordered on Thursday and they shipped it out on Friday. I'll post a review as soon as it arrives. Besides the much lower price, I like that it has 3 USB-A ports instead of only 2 like the Jeda hub. I don't have any USB-C devices yet, so those ports aren't useful for me.


It's a real shame that the Taptes USB Hub is a blatant rip off though. You have a good local small business here in the US that did all of the heavy lifting with the innovation and then Taptes simply bought one, reverse engineered it for pennies on a dollar, made the smallest of changes, and put it out at one third of the price.


----------



## JWardell

I ordered one as soon as I saw it on the 17th. Can't beat that price, and my front console is jumble mess. Shipped but still stuck in China.

As for Jeda, I don't consider a USB hub "innovation" and I don't think there was any need for it to be reverse engineered. This is even simpler than the wireless charger.
There will be tons of knockoffs of both available under a ton of brands in no time.
I'd rather save my money but still buy from a brand that's trustworthy. I've had good experience with Taptes products and customer service before.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's a real shame that the Taptes USB Hub is a blatant rip off though.





JWardell said:


> As for Jeda, I don't consider a USB hub "innovation" and I don't think there was any need for it to be reverse engineered. This is even simpler than the wireless charger.


Agreed. Creating a competing product is not a rip-off. If it was a "gray-market" identical item being sold at a lower price, then I'd consider that a rip-off.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Unaware of the competition, I ordered the Jeda on Jan 19th to house my Roadie.

_"Just to let you know - we've received your order, and it is now being processed."_

I felt bad that Taptes has ripped off Jeda, until I checked my email today and nothing more from Jeda. If I had ordered from any other company, I'm pretty sure within 5 business days I would have received either the product I ordered OR at the minimum, a shipping email. (There was no mention of it being out of stock.)

IF I don't hear from them by the end of next week, I won't feel too bad cancelling and order the (much cheaper) hub from Taptes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Agreed. Creating a competing product is not a rip-off. If it was a "gray-market" identical item being sold at a lower price, then I'd consider that a rip-off.


This is 100% a rip off product down to the secret trap door for the TeslaCam storage. We as consumers can of course choose to support whoever we want and that's a great thing, but for me personally I want to back those that innovate where possible!



Purity999 said:


> I ordered and received my Jeda Hub. I purchased it to hide my 512gb SSD after seeing the pictures of the Samsung SSD in the compartment on their website. The pictures are a bit deceiving. The pictures are of a "portable" SSD, not a standard PC SSD which I have. It doesn't fit and I'm not buying a new one which is what their suggestion was. I paid bout 56 bucks for the SSD and SATA to USB 3.1 cable, the Samsung T5 which they recommend is 89.99 on Amazon for a 500gb drive. Uh, no...so it's almost twice the price and had less storage capacity, no thanks.


Can't really blame Jeda on that one. The picture shows exactly what fits. It's unfortunate, but you could also stick a simple USB thumb drive in there as well for <$10 and get the job done.


----------



## Barry L

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is 100% a rip off product down to the secret trap door for the TeslaCam storage. We as consumers can of course choose to support whoever we want and that's a great thing, but for me personally I want to back those that innovate where possible!
> 
> Can't really blame Jeda on that one. The picture shows exactly what fits. It's unfortunate, but you could also stick a simple USB thumb drive in there as well for <$10 and get the job done.


How is this a "rip off"??? It's not like the Jeda box is anything innovative, proprietary, or patentable. I question if you have a vested interest? It's an open market, people copy concepts every day of the week.

It's like saying a TapTes Qi charger at $38 is rip off of Tesla's $125 OEM Qi charger.

You people need to get a grip, it's competition. If the Jeda product is superior, people will pay the premium.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Barry L said:


> How is this a "rip off"??? It's not like the Jeda box is anything innovative, proprietary, or patentable. I question if you have a vested interest? It's an open market, people copy concepts every day of the week.
> 
> It's like saying a TapTes Qi charger at $38 is rip off of Tesla's $125 OEM Qi charger.
> 
> You people need to get a grip, it's competition. If the Jeda product is superior, people will pay the premium.


The idea for aform fit USB hub that doubles as a secret compartment to store your TeslaCam/Sentry drive with a magnetic cover door isn't innovation? Consider my stumped.

I know people copy things every day of the week, just saying it's a shame.

When someone reverse engineers your product and then turns around and sells it for 1/3 the price it's hard to compete. I have no interest in whatever you choose just hoping to point out there is some value in supporting innovation otherwise the innovator goes away and you're left with the copy cat going forward with nothing to copy.


----------



## JimmT

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The idea for aform fit USB hub that doubles as a secret compartment to store your TeslaCam/Sentry drive with a magnetic cover door isn't innovation? Consider my stumped.
> 
> I know people copy things every day of the week, just saying it's a shame.
> 
> When someone reverse engineers your product and then turns around and sells it for 1/3 the price it's hard to compete. I have no interest in whatever you choose just hoping to point out there is some value in supporting innovation otherwise the innovator goes away and you're left with the copy cat going forward with nothing to copy.


Not to start a flame war or anything, but I have a hard time seeing this as a rip off product. There are only so many form factors; that's like saying all the coin trays for the storage compartment are rip-offs of the first one out there. The idea of an USB hub that plugs into the two ports and provides a seamless fit isn't that ground-breaking, nor is it that defensible.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I am tapping out.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The idea for aform fit USB hub that doubles as a secret compartment to store your TeslaCam/Sentry drive with a magnetic cover door isn't innovation?


Sure, it was a great idea. And Jeda had several months head-start when it comes to charging high prices to recoup the development costs. But others can eventually make and sell similar items. If you want your monopoly to last longer, you can get a patent.


> When someone reverse engineers your product and then turns around and sells it for 1/3 the price it's hard to compete.


This is exactly how the Personal Computer revolution started. Copying is what drove down PC prices.
Tales from 80s Tech: How Compaq's Clone Computers Skirted IBM's IP and Gave Rise to EISA


----------



## William de la Cruz

Hey guys, before y'all get your panties in a bunch.
What do you think of this? Do we take Tesla down for ripping off Jeda/Nomad/etc? 
Who came first and why haven't they sued everyone else (unless you don't have a leg to stand on)?

https://shop.tesla.com/en_ca/product/model-3-wireless-phone-charger


----------



## MelindaV

replicating another's design from scratch I don't think is the most ethical thing, but is in a whole different category vs the use of someone else's file and mass produce it. that is a rip-off.

When companies take what is offered up for free (for personal use) and use that exact design file to mass produce something is what I would consider 100% a design rip-off. This has happened with console tray designs put on 3D printing sites and vinyl cut files offered for others to use. in both cases, the mass production seller doesn't credit the original design in any way, but instead market it as if it is their original work.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Just to be clear since I started this tangent for us. I never said it was illegal, just a shame. The product is not protected by a patent and the reality is that even if it was little could really be done to enforce it that wouldn’t cost more money to the inventor than its worth.

So to reiterate, I totally understand this stuff happens and competition is ultimately good for the consumer. As a fan of Jeda’s innovation I just think it’s crappy that’s all.


----------



## Jeda Products

Hi Rick


Rick Steinwand said:


> Unaware of the competition, I ordered the Jeda on Jan 19th to house my Roadie.
> 
> _"Just to let you know - we've received your order, and it is now being processed."_
> 
> I felt bad that Taptes has ripped off Jeda, until I checked my email today and nothing more from Jeda. If I had ordered from any other company, I'm pretty sure within 5 business days I would have received either the product I ordered OR at the minimum, a shipping email. (There was no mention of it being out of stock.)
> 
> IF I don't hear from them by the end of next week, I won't feel too bad cancelling and order the (much cheaper) hub from Taptes.


Hi Rick! Your order is set to ship this week. If you need anything please don't hesitate to reach out to our team!


----------



## Jeda Products

Firstly, thank you very much to Michael. We initially didn't want to chime in but we are pretty sad about the fact that another company which also produces products for a community we love, has ripped off our small business. We rely on two products, and we spend months upon months designing, developing, and creating them. During the design process, we go through close to 10-25 prototypes, getting everything perfect down to minor details, and modifying numerous molds. We may not be innovators, but we do try to make products that are not on the market, but that people may find useful. Both products we have made and spent time making have been completely ripped off by this company. 

We're 100% for a healthy marketplace and healthy competition, but the blatant disrespect companies like the one in question practice violate basic commercial conduct, as it causes consumer confusion while utilizing price gauging tactics. We essentially did all the work for the other company, only to have them copy the product in 6 months (which is crazy because it took longer for us to design, test, and produce it!)

Our prices are based upon these factors: the R+D process, mold costs, employees costs and wages, material costs, import taxes, logistics/freight, and handling costs. Our employees are based in the U.S, our engineers/designers are based in California, and we focus on providing fair wages, health insurance, and paid sick leave. We are also subject to U.S and CA tax laws. Foreign companies based in China, may not be.

In reality, our shipping time has been slow since launching. Our team is small, which is highlighted daily. Our main goals for 2020 have been to get help with shipping, so we don't have to fulfill in-house (which we have done so we're excited about this), and hire more staff to offer customer assistance, and support on forums (which we've started working on.) Our stability is directly threatened by companies like Taptes, because if we do push for more products, and hire more staff, what happens when our next product gets reproduced and sold at a price we cannot compete with, because our company is not based in China? It's a bit of a quandary for us. 

So, truth be told this plagiarized product has hit us very hard and we're saddened because we want to continue to grow and make innovative products for the Tesla community, but it's hard if we spend months to working on something, and less time being ripped off. With that said, we know many may not care about this and will go for the cheaper option. 

Hopefully people know when they purchase from Jeda they are supporting U.S based jobs and a small company with big goals and hopes for some pretty amazing Tesla gear (3,Y,S,X, CYBRTRK)

Anyway, thanks Michael for the support and we're very excited to join TOO this year as a sponsor and a member and get to know our community even better.


----------



## Jeda Products

Barry L said:


> How is this a "rip off"??? It's not like the Jeda box is anything innovative, proprietary, or patentable. I question if you have a vested interest? It's an open market, people copy concepts every day of the week.
> 
> It's like saying a TapTes Qi charger at $38 is rip off of Tesla's $125 OEM Qi charger.
> 
> You people need to get a grip, it's competition. If the Jeda product is superior, people will pay the premium.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just to be clear since I started this tangent for us. I never said it was illegal, just a shame. The product is not protected by a patent and the reality is that even if it was little could really be done to enforce it that wouldn't cost more money to the inventor than its worth.
> 
> So to reiterate, I totally understand this stuff happens and competition is ultimately good for the consumer. As a fan of Jeda's innovation I just think it's crappy that's all.


Yep. Even with a patent, to enforce litigation with a Chinese based company is really hard for a U.S company and would take years and thousands.

So to be clear, we're 100% okay and encourage healthy competition that is fair. If TapTes could create their OWN version of the product we worked hard to create, it would be totally fine. But the main issue is that they took less than 6 months to copy a product we spent 9 months designing and creating, and then offered it at a price they knew we could not compete with.


----------



## Jeda Products

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The idea for aform fit USB hub that doubles as a secret compartment to store your TeslaCam/Sentry drive with a magnetic cover door isn't innovation? Consider my stumped.
> 
> I know people copy things every day of the week, just saying it's a shame.
> 
> When someone reverse engineers your product and then turns around and sells it for 1/3 the price it's hard to compete. I have no interest in whatever you choose just hoping to point out there is some value in supporting innovation otherwise the innovator goes away and you're left with the copy cat going forward with nothing to copy.


Thank you Michael. Sincerely appreciate this.


----------



## garsh

Jeda Products said:


> Our prices are based upon these factors: the R+D process, mold costs, employees costs and wages, material costs, import taxes, logistics/freight, and handling costs. Our employees are based in the U.S, our engineers/designers are based in California, and we focus on providing fair wages, health insurance, and paid sick leave. We are also subject to U.S and CA tax laws.


I suggest creating a post in the Jeda Products subforum where you provide background and history of your company (basically, an extended version of your about us page). Include some photos - it's nice to be able to put a face to a company. Many here will gladly support a North American company, but don't realize where Jeda is located.


----------



## Gordon87

Are the 2 USB-A and 2 USB-C ports on the front of the Jeda hub just power ports or both data and power ports?


----------



## jsmay311

It’s sad how little respect some people have for the effort and expense that goes into designing, validating, and manufacturing a new product. 

But I guess when a few bucks can be saved, anything goes.


----------



## Jeda Products

garsh said:


> I suggest creating a post in the Jeda Products subforum where you provide background and history of your company (basically, an extended version of your about us page). Include some photos - it's nice to be able to put a face to a company. Many here will gladly support a North American company, but don't realize where Jeda is located.


Yes, this is an awesome idea! We are located in Los Angeles, California. Let us know what you'd like to see and be interested in, and we'll make sure we do that. We'd love to get more involved with the Tesla community. Should we do a group photo?  Anyway, let us know what you'd like to see and we'll do something soon in the subforum to introduce ourselves so you all know who we are, and what we do!


----------



## Jeda Products

Gordon87 said:


> Are the 2 USB-A and 2 USB-C ports on the front of the Jeda hub just power ports or both data and power ports?


All have power and data, for both USB A and USB C.


----------



## Jeda Products

jsmay311 said:


> But I guess when a few bucks can be saved, anythin


Thanks for your support! Don't get us wrong, we're all for varying price points as we know income is different for everyone and some may not be able to afford certain things. Just would love to see those price points reflecting the design of the company who advertises it.

But thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Jeda Products

After reviewing the images posted of the internal electronic components of the Taptes USB Hub, it does not appear to be a hub but rather a _*USB splitter. *_
Taptes is intentionally misleading customers by calling it a hub. After seeing the electronics, we can confirm our proprietary PCB design has not been copied or used (only the exterior design.)


----------



## TrevP

Barry L said:


> How is this a "rip off"??? It's not like the Jeda box is anything innovative, proprietary, or patentable. I question if you have a vested interest? It's an open market, people copy concepts every day of the week.
> 
> It's like saying a TapTes Qi charger at $38 is rip off of Tesla's $125 OEM Qi charger.
> 
> You people need to get a grip, it's competition. If the Jeda product is superior, people will pay the premium.


How would you feel if you spent time and money developing a product nobody else came up with just to see it being copied by a Chinese outfit and sold at at lower price?

I'd be pissed.


----------



## jsmay311

Seems to me that the egregious thing with Taptes is that it's not as if they're designing _similar but unique_ products. Lots of companies do that. Rather, for many of their products they appear to shamelessly _literally replicate _designs as closely as possible to the original designs (while cutting corners in less obvious ways to cut cost, as pointed out by Jeda wrt the hub's internal electronics).

I mean, for f*** sake... look at their floor mats compared to the Maxpider mats. They're practically identical, right down to the design of the surface texture and the shape and size of the foot rest. It's despicable.

Maxpider:










Taptes:


----------



## Jeda Products

jsmay311 said:


> Seems to me that the egregious thing with Taptes is that it's not as if they're designing _similar but unique_ products. Lots of companies do that. Rather, for many of their products they appear to shamelessly _literally replicate _designs as closely as possible to the original designs (while cutting corners in less obvious ways to cut cost, as pointed out by Jeda wrt the hub's internal electronics).
> 
> I mean, for f*** sake... look at their floor mats compared to the Maxpider mats. They're practically identical, right down to the design of the surface texture and the shape and size of the foot rest. It's despicable.
> 
> Maxpider:
> 
> View attachment 32253
> 
> 
> Taptes:
> 
> View attachment 32252


Exactly. That's our main issue! Of course, you can make floor mats or a hub or a wireless charger, but you should not outrightly copy the exact same thing and then price the original creators of those products out of the market.

I think that's really the point here, and we appreciate your understanding and illustrating that.

For big companies, maybe the effect is not as huge, but for small companies, it's pretty drastic. We have a few new projects we're working on launching this year, and prior to launching as we have in the past, we now have to consider the "TapTes" effect : same products, few months later, at a price we can't compete with.


----------



## garsh

Jeda Products said:


> We have a few new projects we're working on launching this year, and prior to launching as we have in the past, we now have to consider the "TapTes" effect : same products, few months later, at a price we can't compete with.


Have you considered filing a patent for your next design to protect against this?


----------



## Jeda Products

TAPTES BACK PANEL. Customer had to "shave it" so it would fit correctly.








Jeda Back panel. Beveled edges/corners, more screws hold in place, and completely different materials.










Also, the cutting costs/corners thing is big. As we mentioned before , the Taptes product is a splitter, it's not a hub. The same thing you can do with any splitter acquired from Amazon.

The above photo is the back of a Taptes hub which a customer shared online, and had to "sand" it down to get the right fit.

The renders may look similar, but if you examine the details of the electronics, materials used, construction and assembly, it's easy to see that this was made to produce the most minimum viable product.


----------



## Jeda Products

garsh said:


> Have you considered filing a patent for your next design to protect against this?


Patents will not do much, unfortunately. They don't have to be enforced, and getting a non-US company to comply is lengthy and more than we can afford.


----------



## garsh

Jeda Products said:


> Patents will not do much, unfortunately. They don't have to be enforced, and getting a non-US company to comply is lengthy and more than we can afford.


With a patent, you could compel Amazon not to carry the item. And that's probably good enough.

Reference:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/U5SQCEKADD/?tag=model3ownersc-20


----------



## TrevP

jsmay311 said:


> Seems to me that the egregious thing with Taptes is that it's not as if they're designing _similar but unique_ products. Lots of companies do that. Rather, for many of their products they appear to shamelessly _literally replicate _designs as closely as possible to the original designs (while cutting corners in less obvious ways to cut cost, as pointed out by Jeda wrt the hub's internal electronics).
> 
> I mean, for f*** sake... look at their floor mats compared to the Maxpider mats. They're practically identical, right down to the design of the surface texture and the shape and size of the foot rest. It's despicable.
> 
> Maxpider:
> 
> View attachment 32253
> 
> 
> Taptes:
> 
> View attachment 32252


The only difference with the 3D Maxpider and the Taptes mats is the lack of the logo. Anyone can setup a business selling mats and buy from the manufacturer and request no badging or offer your own if you buy enough. That's quite different from copying an existing product right down the molds (very expensive) and dimensions. I'm willing to bet @Jeda Products hasn't allowed their proprietary molds to be used by anyone else.


----------



## Barry L

TrevP said:


> How would you feel if you spent time and money developing a product nobody else came up with just to see it being copied by a Chinese outfit and sold at at lower price?
> 
> I'd be pissed.


Oh calm down Trevor. I'm all about OEM products, and willing to pay a premium for their R&D, manufacturing standards, etc.

I'm sure the JEDA is superior to the copy, but you need to let the market sort that out. The the #1 rule in business is don't bash your competition, it makes you look desperate.


----------



## Jeda Products

Apparently copying our designs isn't enough, Taptes has now begun copying the text from our website.


----------



## FTG

Jeda Products said:


> Apparently copying our designs isn't enough, Taptes has now begun copying the text from our website.
> 
> View attachment 33964
> View attachment 33964
> View attachment 33965
> View attachment 33966
> View attachment 33967
> View attachment 33964
> View attachment 33965
> View attachment 33966
> View attachment 33967


So I just decided to get on the wireless charger train and have done a ton of research. I plan on doing a review based on my findings and originally was going to compare the Nomad with Jeda. Both are about the same in price now at $99.00. Based on what I saw, it looked like these two were the best quality and direct competition to one another each with their own advantages and disadvantages. I was about to hit the add to cart button on both for the review until I saw the Taptes version 3. Although it crossed my mind it could be a knockoff of Jeda I noticed they seem to have taken the best features from both Nomad and Jeda. From Jeda, they have added the landscape option with a third charger on the bottom and have a type c wired connection for those without wireless charging. From Nomad, they have the led lights indicating the charge status and give you two USB splitters. On top of that, it looks like they got rid of the cheap plastic hard surface and replaced it with a more non-slip/rubber surface. Quite honestly, you get the best of both worlds with the Taptes product and (as much as I hate to say it) at a fraction of the price. However, I do recognize the dilemma here and now feel like I need to purchase a Nomad to complete the review but don't know if I want to shell out another $100. Hmmmm.


----------



## Travelwolf

Hey guys- edit: removed the Basenor hub review link after learning about their history of shady business practices. Thx SoFlo and Garsh

Below is a written review of the Jeda. I did experience the lack of customer service/communication after they said they shipped it (no confirmation that they actually did) and the long shipping times (several months passed from when they first said they were "sending it next week" to when they actually sent me a tracking number). There are also tons of BBB reports on these issues. That said, they are a small American company who were affected greatly by Covid, so maybe I cut them some slack. I did hear back a few times since receiving it and they swear they are working on both issues.

Jeda Hub

*TLDR Summary of review:*
The unit I got is one of the "new and redesigned" USB hubs from Jeda and, spoiler alert, I really like the product itself. The unit has 6 USB ports, 5 outside (3 USB-A & 2 USB-C) and 1 inside (USB-A) that all work at full capacity, allow data transfer, and don't have any current interruptions. It "plays nice" with the Model 3 and looks like it belongs. It cleaned up the cord mess. It comes with the dongle for an SSD and a magnetic plate to secure the SSD to keep it from rattling. The door is secure on it. Over all it is a good, solid product. The down side- a long history of poor communication and slow shipping times (although they are working to fix both of these issues). Here is a link to the video review.

*For product review only, jump to page 2. Page 1 is a lot of customer experience info.*

*Detailed review of customer service:*
I heard back from both Taptes (March) and Jeda (April), both saying they would send a unit. Fast forward several weeks and neither company followed through, then Covid shutdowns went into full swing. I was in communication with Jeda who, after several weeks of no response sent an email saying they would "ship it this week. I was having the same "too many USB drives" issue that we are all having since Sentry mode was released and really wanted to see if this was a valid solution, so I was hopeful that these companies would come through.
Several weeks later I had stopped hearing from Jeda and still had no shipping confirmation. Once Covid hit its peak, everything got put on hold. The Jeda hub is made in China so I assumed it would no longer be coming. In late April I finally heard back from Jeda and they said they were going to "send it out next week." Meanwhile, I found a company called Basenor on Amazon who now had a similar hub (link removed due to what I have learned about their business practices) so I reached out to them and contacted Jeda again as well. 3 days after sending Basenor an email I had their hub in hand, meanwhile I still had not received shipping confirmation from Jeda and again had radio silence when contacting them. It was now mid-May. I contacted Jeda a few more times during June and July, hoping to get the hub for review during our road trip when I could really put it through the paces with multiple devices, but again did not hear back from them at all. Finally, in August, Jeda again said they would send a hub out that week, apologizing for the delay saying it was in part Covid related and in part related to upgrading their product line. This time they did send the hub within a week and it took another week(ish) to get it.
A couple of things I discovered- the product is still made in China but was shipped from California. The complaints about lack of communication and LONG times between ordering and shipping proved to be true for me. The BBB has a LOT of complaints against Jeda for these issues. In their defense, they are a very small company with few employees, BUT they should still be answering emails, even in the pandemic. Answering email does not require you to be in an office on-site and is just good customer service. In all honesty, I have to say I was VERY disappointed with customer service and shipping, even with accounting for Covid.
​*Detailed review of the product:*
The first thing you will notice with the Jeda hub is likely to be the price. At $79 plus $10 shipping, you will have to decide if it is worth the added cost above other models. It does have some extras and features that similar hubs do not have, is it worth double the price? Weeeeeell…….
The Jeda hub as a product is actually very good. It is well built and feels substantial despite being light. It was packaged well for shipping and, once it was sent, it arrived in a reasonable amount of time. The Jeda hub has some unique features to it that do make it superior to other hubs out there, whether you are looking at more expensive hubs that blend into the sleek design of the car or the cheap hubs that dangle from the USB ports. Read on to see why the Jeda hub is superior.
Let's start with construction. The plastic used on this hub seems to be higher quality with fewer blemishes than others. The top is slightly angled so it doesn't block the "shelf" above it from opening all the way and staying open. It fits securely into the space and appears to look like it belongs there. The door on the hidden compartment is thick in comparison to other hubs out there and I like the silicone pad on the back of the compartment. It gives the hub a more expensive feel and look. The textured coating on the door to the compartment adds to the upscale look of the unit and helps it blend into the interior of the car, and the door itself is significantly thicker and more secure than it is on other hubs. Unlike other units, there is no indication on the outside as to where to push to open the compartment; this is a double-edged sword. For those who don't know how to open it, this could pose a problem trying to quickly access your sentry drive BUT it also means that anyone trying to steal from you will also have to know it is there and how to open it or take time to fumble around with it. Personally, I like not having the indicator on the outside even though I did appreciate it on the other unit as I was learning how it worked.
​*Features of the Jeda that make it stand out:*
First and foremost, the Jeda representative that initially discussed the product with me was very open about the research and development that went into the product design. You don't have to worry about where the R&D came from with this company, it is original work and the design that the other hubs out there seem to be trying to emulate. This hub is not just a fancy splitter (aka an expensive version of the ones you buy for $10 at Wal-mart or Amazon), but is instead a circuit board of complex electronics that regulates power and prevents overload of any one output. This protects your devices as well as the car outputs from being damaged. This is an important feature!
Second, you have 6 (yes 6) outputs that are all data capable. While the Jeda website boasts they are the only hub that allows data with all ports, that is not actually true anymore (the Basenor does as well; it is new to the market). This IS a nice feature though, because you can plug devices into any port and access whatever is on the device (as long as it is compatible with the car's software). I tested all outputs and they all worked equally well, no matter how many devices were plugged in at the same time. For the outer ports, you have 3A's and 2 C's. These all work at full capacity, even when multiple are used. I myself would prefer all A's (I don't have any C devices), but it is nice to have the option there for passengers and there is an easy enough fic for this with a set of $10 adapters if I need to plug an A device into a C port. The inner port works for an SSD or USB drive to be hidden away; this is a great place to plug in those permanent drives like the one used for Sentry mode or music, and it makes it take at least a LITTLE longer for thieves to access your Sentry drive.
Speaking of the inner compartment, you can easily fit a larger SSD drives in this unit; this is nice because it doesn't limit you to one brand of SSD or a smaller capacity of SSD like the other hubs do. There is also plenty of room in the compartment to dissipate any heat that might be produced and keep the drive from overheating. The drive I use is a Samsung T5 and I have never had an overheating issue with it anyway, but good to know. This unit comes with a short dongle to connect the SSD from the drive's USB-C input to the hubs USB-A input which is nice; the other units don't always come with this so you have to spend $5-10 to buy one. The Jeda also comes with a magnetic plate to use to secure your SSD further so it doesn't move and rattle around inside the compartment. The plate has one side with 3M double sided tape that you use to secure it to the drive (do it right the first time- it's strong) and the other side is the magnetic that holds the drive in place. I love this because the drive DOES move around a lot inside the compartment without this plate. This is mostly because I have a smaller sized SSD in a larger sized compartment. Regardless, it is a nice touch.

​* 
After several weeks of use, I have to say I love the Jeda Hub and I trust the quality and construction of it. I also like that they did original research instead of piggy-backing off of someone else's design. I can feel good about supporting a company like this. If it wasn't for the slow shipping times (which they ARE trying to work on solving) and lack of communication (which they are also trying to improve on) I would definitely recommend the product. Is it worth paying double the price of other units out there? That is something you will have *


----------



## Needsdecaf

Disagree with the "easily fit a larger SSD drive in the unit". I have an SSD drive that's not particularly large, and it doesn't fit.


----------

